# dossier criminel



## mela999

Ciao a tutti,

è giusto tradurre "dossier criminel" con "azione penale"?

Mela


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, ma è un po' corto di contesto .


----------



## MOMO2

mela999 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è giusto tradurre "dossier criminel" con "azione penale"?
> 
> Mela


 
Hai guardato il dizionario?

Se scrivi una frase e spieghi cosa intendi, potremo aiutarti. Forse. Comunque a lume di naso mi vien da pensare che non si può.


----------



## orros

*dossier criminel* ???? forse volevi dire *CASIER JUDICIAIRE*????
Se intendevi "casier judiciaire", cioé l insieme delle informazioni a carico di un individuo riguardanti i rapporti di quest'ultimo con la giustizia, in italiano l'espressione esatta è *casellario giudiziale* o *casellario giudiziario.

*Cordialement,

Orros


----------



## Corsicum

Il est aussi possible que ce soit ? :
_Dossier criminel_ = _fascicolo criminale__?_
_Dossier judicaire = fascicolo giuridico ?_
_Casiers judicaires = precedenti penali = casellari giudiziari _

Hypothèse à confirmer déduite de ce que j’ai vu ici ? :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
_Fascicolo = dossier_
_Judiciaire = __giurisdizionale_
_Criminel = criminale_


Mais il faudrait plus de contexte, sans contexte il y a plusieurs traductions possibles ?


----------

